# Handgun question



## shawn dooley (Dec 5, 2012)

I am wanting to start  hunting with a handgun .what is a all round good gun. What is a good caliber to deer hunt with


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 5, 2012)

Hard to beat a 357.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 5, 2012)

44 mag has no problem beating it


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Draco 7.62x39 would definitely work.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 5, 2012)

For a HUNTING handgun here in Ga. Use enough Gun. A "Good, all around caliber" is the 44 mag. Big enough, strong enough, and common enough to buy bullets for if you don't reload.

If you look down the list of topics in this forum, 44 mag. is mentioned the most. And if you took a survey I would bet the majority of us that post a lot here in the hand gun forum own one. May not be all of us first choice.... but most of us still own one. I tote one very very often in the woods.


----------



## shawn dooley (Dec 5, 2012)

If you had to choose between the 44.mag and the 357 caliber witch one wood you get. And why


----------



## snuffy (Dec 5, 2012)

44 Mag.
I can load the 44 down to 357 levels, but you can't load the 357 up to 44 Mag levels.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 5, 2012)

What he said. Also, the 357 has a much sharper, straight back recoil and the 44 has more of a rolling thumping/pushing recoil. I am not referring to the actual ft lbs of force, but the felt/perceived action of revolvers using these cartridges. I know a 7 1/2" SBH doesn't seem to have the sharp punch that the 357 SW has. Just my opinion.


----------



## tellico (Dec 5, 2012)

I have several of both,but if it was just to hunt with,the 44 wins hands down.However for a "do all",to carry, or to target shoot you can load cast 38"s for a little of nothing.If I had to pick just one(God forbid) it would prob be a 4"357.


----------



## shawn dooley (Dec 5, 2012)

How much recoil is a 44.mag going to have. I read a article on a 10.mm caliber hand gun can you hunt with that caliber.what is the smallest caliber  you can hunt with


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2012)

.357 is a minimal hunting caliber.  The recoil difference is substantial in like sized revolvers when comparing to a .44.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 6, 2012)

I own both and I would choose the .44 for the exact reasons Snuffy just said. WHEN POSSIBLE, ALWAYS USE ENOUGH GUN.

I've sat in the woods with the 357 and had shots on deer I could actually make, but passed due to the caliber I was using that day (too far, wrong angle etc) Most of those shots would have been taken with a 44. Now a .44 does NOT give you an end all, know all take any shot you get option (it's not a 300 min mag) But it definitely gives you more margin for error.

Go to Hornady's website and look at bullet weights and ballistics between the two. An average heavy round for a 357 is 130grs, a heavy hunter type round is 180 grs. Average 44 mag round is 240 grs, heavy hunter type round 300 grs.

44 does indeed have more recoil than a 357. But it's not like it's something that cannot be handled, or is difficult to deal with.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 6, 2012)

Well said. Keep in mind, these are pistol cartridges, not rifle cartidges. For game, be fair and use what you know will produce a killing shot. A single action 45 long colt will do anything a 22 rim fire or 44 mag will do and do it with more authority, with the proper loads.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 7, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> How much recoil is a 44.mag going to have. I read a article on a 10.mm caliber hand gun can you hunt with that caliber.what is the smallest caliber  you can hunt with



The smallest caliber you can hunt with is any centerfire cartridge larger than .22. Same rules as rifles. You have the option of 44 specials in your 44 so you have less recoil for practicing.

All said, I carry a 10mm.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> If you had to choose between the 44.mag and the 357 caliber witch one wood you get. And why



.44RemMag all day, every day and twice on Sunday.


Excellent handgun round for deer.  Recoil is not bad at all in most handguns chambered for it.


----------



## HotDog (Dec 8, 2012)

44 mag.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, since you didn't say "revolver" I will put my two cents in here.

I would go with a TC Contender in 30-30 if you don't reload and if you do, then the sky (and the pressure of the cartridge) are the limit.

I myself hunt with both a 7-30 Waters and a 7TCU in the Contender.

Here are the benefits of using the Contender over a revolver.  

1.  You get better effective range.  This is very shooter dependent however.  I am comfortable taking an offhand shot out to 100 yards with any of my Contenders.  I also know that when I make that shot, the bullet has enough energy to kill at that distance.  The same can't be said for the standard .357, 41 mag or 44 mag bullets in standard revolvers.  You might be able to get it with a long barreled 41 or 44, but just barely.

2.  The recoil on the 30-30 or 7-30 will actually be less than the 44.

3.  Optics mounting is much easier.  The Contender barrels are drilled and tapped for a scope mount.  As far as I know the Ruger Redhawk is the only revolver that comes ready for a mount.

4.  If you want to use irons, you sight radius is better.  The standard barrel lengths on the Contender are 10" and 14".  With the 10" barrel, the Contender package is about the same overall size as a 7.5" barreled revolver.  However, you get an extra 2.5" of sight radius.  I know it doesn't sound like much, but believe me it is.

5.  The Contender is more versatile.  Let's say you have a young one later in life that needs a deer gun.  You get a Contender carbine barrel for $200 (used) and a buttstock and you have a handy little single shot carbine that they can use that will be 10X better than those cheap single shots on the market these days.

So, those are just my basic reasons to choose a Contender over a revolver for hunting.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Practice until you can't miss.


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 9, 2012)

johnweaver said:


> Practice until you can't miss.



Absolutely!  And when you pull the trigger, know with absolute certainty that your quarry will drop dead, right there.  If you have any doubt whatsoever, please do not pull that trigger.

I agree with what most others have said.  And my take on the question is that I would not ever hunt a big game animal for sport with anything less than .357 mag.  In order of common handgun rounds, it is .357 mag., 10mm and .44 mag.  That goes from "most likely adequate" to "most definitely adequate".


----------



## shawn dooley (Dec 9, 2012)

What brand would you guys recommend. I got about 800$ to spend on my self for Xmas.does barrel length matter.what grain bullets Wood you guys recommend for deer size animals. What about scopes are they worth the money. Thanks for the help


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Freedom arms is as good as good gets this side of customs. But The price pretty much places them out of your budget.

Stepping above your budget once again is most of the performance center S&Ws as well as Magnum research's BFRs (BFRs are awesome if your wanting bigger than 44 mag)

Your in the range of some of the TC handguns mentioned above and well in them if you don't mind a used one.

If I were in your shoes my first choice would be Ruger, my second would be ruger and my third would be a toss up between a Ruger and a Ruger. But then again I'm Ruger Biased. I own 2 BHs, 3 SBHs, 1 SRH a single six and I'm working a trade for a Vaquero.

You have enough money for a new BH and some of the SBHs. But in all honesty instead of tapping it all? Go lay your hands on a good solid well taken care of used one, buy you some ammo, and even a scope to see if that suits you. For 800 you can get a Used Ruger or Smith, a decent optic and enough Ammo to make your hands sore if you wait until after Christmas, and just put a little effort in to looking.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Three Points*

1--I have a T/C Contender with both the .30-30 Win barrel and the .44 Rem Mag. barrel.  They're both very accurate with iron sights, but both can be fitted with a scope, too. My .22LR barrel wears the one scope I have for this gun, and it's a real tack-driver.

2---BUT, I don't think a single-shot gun is as much fun to practice with, nor is it the most effective game-killer.  Even with good shot placement, you might need a follow-up shot.

Revolvers are more fun to use, and more versatile generally.  An 8" barreled .357 Mag or .44 mag wheelgun would be a great deer hunting pistol and also a fun gun to take to the range, maybe enter a metallic silhouette match or a "bowling pin" challenge match with it, too.

3-- A cousin of mine had a Rossi stainless steel .357 revolver with an 8" barrel and a Tasco red dot scope. It worked great for deer hunting. Didn't cost that much either-- maybe $375 or so for the pistol, then another $50 for the scope.  

P.S.  My cousin could hold a 3" group at 25 yards with his Rossi, and that was about the longest distance he'd shoot at a deer.  He limited his range to 25 yards if he was using a handgun,  100 yards if he was using his scoped slug shotgun (which we'd tested on numerous occasions and proved the gun would group about 6" to 8" at 100 yards).

He didn't want to push the limits of either the round he was using OR his skills as a marksman.


----------



## Oconostota (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, if I had $800 to spend, I would definitely get a Contender, and some goodies (scope, etc.) to go along with it.

Shop your scope carefully.  Good bargains can be had (and "bargain" includes quality).


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 10, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> Yep, if I had $800 to spend, I would definitely get a Contender, and some goodies (scope, etc.) to go along with it.
> 
> Shop your scope carefully.  Good bargains can be had (and "bargain" includes quality).



Yep.

You could get a good Contender with a Bushnell Elite 3200 pistol scope and you would have a 100 yard hunting pistol all day long, whether you went with a .44, a 30-30 or a .357 Max (just a longer .357 mag).

But as has also been stated, a 7.5" barreled Ruger Blackhawk would be a pretty good choice as well.


----------

